# Highly recommending ManCaveLeather on Etsy



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

First post here on the Strap forum.

I want to highly recommend custom strap maker ManCaveLeather on Etsy (I am not affiliated with the business) after another WUS member led me to them. The owner, Mykola, is great to work with. He is located in Ukraine, but dealing with him on-line was painless and my strap arrived promptly and made perfectly.

I had purchased the blue dial Hamilton Pan Europ and liked the OEM leather racing strap, but wished it had come in blue. Another forum member has the same watch and had Mykola make him a couple of blue racing straps for the watch. I saw how they looked on the watch and had to get something similar.

The Pan Europ strap is more complicated than most straps in that: (a) it comes with bent pins, (b) tapers from 22mmm to 20 at the clasp, and (c) is fitted with a deployment clasp. Not rocket science by any means, but little details that can get screwed up. Mykola got every detail perfectly and I'm really happy with it.

If you are taking a look at this post, please let me know if you like the new blue strap more than the original black strap (which I am keeping for future use).

Here are pictures of the OEM black strap (that one is not my picture) and several pictures of the new blue strap from ManCaveLeather on my Pan Europ.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow! Very nice. Looks better than the OEM strap IMHO.

Good choice.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Good Deal! I have had some straps from him and he is great to do business with. He's also an excellent craftsman!

Lee


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Can only agree; Mykola does great work.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Some good news, I contacted Mykola (who is located in Kyiv) via Etsy and he and his family have made it safely to Poland.

If anyone wants to help Mykola out you can do so via here at his online shop








Handmade Leather Watch Straps | ManCaveLeather


Handmade leather watch straps custom-made just for you in Canada for small or large wrists 18mm 19mm 20mm 21mm 22mm 23mm 24mm 25mm 26mm lug widths. Create your own watch strap! Any style, sport, dressy, racing, classic, minimalist, rally, military Mancaveleather - the best bespoke aftermarket...




www.mancaveleather.com


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

For those interested, ManCaveLeather is back open for business. Now based in Canada.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

ZM-73 said:


> For those interested, ManCaveLeather is back open for business. Now based in Canada.


thanks for the update. looking really closely at the black/black classic right now


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

ed21x said:


> thanks for the update. looking really closely at the black/black classic right now


Very nice. Just ordered the Taupe minimalist.


----------



## Deadheadz1 (Oct 1, 2019)

These look nice. Have to check one out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

